# what happened to the gun that killed hitler



## parsifal (May 14, 2018)

Does anyone have any information, ideas theories or stories about what happened to the pistol that Hitler used to kill himself. We have accurate information about what happened to the body but no firm information on the wepon. 

My theory is that almost certainly it ended up with the Russians, but some people dispute that. One warning....there are a LOT of bogus claims out there on this issue.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 15, 2018)

I've heard that it was a Walther PPK, but not the Gold-plated Walther he received for his 50th birthday. That was found in Hitler's Munich apartment by an American soldier.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 15, 2018)

I believe it ended up stockpiled somewhere, the importance of it unknown. Possibly in a private collection, museum or destroyed.

I believe I read that Otto Gunsch, who was Hitler’s personal adjutant, said that Gerhard Welzin, another adjutant picked up the gun after the suicide. He was later captured by the Russians. I doubt he told anyone that it was the gun Hitler used, so it could be anywhere today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## taly01 (May 15, 2018)

Just check EBay there are probably 20 people selling the *actual* gun that killed Hitler!........

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 15, 2018)

I though he escaped and is still alive on that island with JFK, Elvis, and Jimmy Hoffa.


----------



## Marcel (May 18, 2018)

No, he's at the restaurant at the end of the universe

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 18, 2018)

The gun is hanging on my wall, alongside the registration documents for the twelve Spitfires I imported from Burma ............

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (May 18, 2018)

Next to that Nikon camera you had last year...


----------



## Airframes (May 18, 2018)

Grrr !
Still haven't heard anything about all the stolen kit - but I have replaced the Nikons and lenses !


----------



## mikewint (May 18, 2018)

Airframes said:


> The gun is hanging on my wall,


Thought you Brits were too unstable to be allowed guns


----------



## GrauGeist (May 18, 2018)

mikewint said:


> Thought you Brits were too unstable to be allowed guns


It's molded in white plastic with a day-glo orange tip!


----------



## mikewint (May 18, 2018)

I dunt-know bout that...Shoot you eye out Kid!


----------



## Marcel (May 18, 2018)

This is my rifle and this is my gun. This is for fighting and this is for fun.


----------



## mikewint (May 18, 2018)

Had a guy in Basic who couldn't keep them straight. DI had him spend the entire day buck naked on the parade stand with his rifle in one hand and his gun in the other repeating that phrase over and over


----------



## parsifal (May 18, 2018)

mikewint said:


> Thought you Brits were too unstable to be allowed guns


Just not as much need to compensate Mike....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 18, 2018)

Persacktly !
We Brits talk the opposition into surrendering - they get so p*ssed off hearing all the b*llocks we spout, in an upper crust accent, that they beg to surrender.
Of course, that's the 'posh' side of things - 'normal' Brits (I wonder what they are ?) just say "Oh, **** off !" and use one round (OK, maybe two), and job's done !
Being disciplined of course,we are excellent shots (and ammo costs_* so*_ much these day, don't you know !), so we don't need to do the 'spray and pray' thing - what !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (May 18, 2018)

They don't sell guns on Ebay, do they ?

I bought a post war .380 PPK off of Gunbrokers , nice little pistol. 
Any firearm with a swasticka on it is out of my price range.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 18, 2018)

They haven't sold regular firearms on ebay since '99 but I think certain collector pieces are permitted under special circumstances.


----------



## mikewint (May 19, 2018)

Dave I'm about 99% certain that Ebay does not allow any real gun on its site. Now replicas, stage props, BB/Pellet and air-soft types are permitted and so are gun parts but whole firing guns, even black powder, are a no-no. In any case, unless you have an FFL you could not have the gun shipped to you (except black powder which is dumb)


----------



## GrauGeist (May 19, 2018)

Mike, ebay used to allow firearms to be sold until they changed their policy in 1999, which prohibited the sale.

Also, some items like airsoft guns, non-firing replicas and such are not allowed to be sold to bidders in some states, like Massachusetts, California and others. In some cases, this also includes conversion hardware, like a .45 to .22 conversion for the 1911 or inserts that allow a flare pistol to discharge centerfire ammunition.

With the exception of functional firearms, ebay does waffle back and forth on their firearm accessory policy - it's hard to keep up with them and I haven't bought anything from ebay in over 10 years anyway


----------



## dogsbody (May 19, 2018)

I have it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (May 19, 2018)

Dave, when you mentioned "collector pieces" I thought about flintlocks and such but they are banned as well on Ebay. With the nearest Hobby store 3hrs drive away I get model supplies from Ebay except for a few things that Hobby Lobby carries.
I've never understood the Black Powder exception. I can't get a Colt SAA delivered directly to me BUT a Colt Dragoon is OK????


----------



## GrauGeist (May 19, 2018)

Yeah, like I said, ebay's waffling policies don't make sense.

I did win an auction for a nice Minie Ball mould for my .36 Parker Dragoon ages ago. Up to that point, I had simply run balls through it.

But that's the only firearm related item I've purchased from there.


----------



## HealzDevo (Jun 24, 2018)

I hate to be the person that points this out but there is actually zero hard evidence the burnt body from the Berlin Bunker was actually Hitler. A lot of circumstantial evidence and therefore it is entirely possible it may have actually been a Soviet or other Allied gun in stopping a suspicious vehicle. Therefore, I suppose unlike Lincoln it is conclusively impossible to actually prove which gun did the deed. Therefore it is a lot like the fragments of the True Cross in the medieval era. There were a large number of relics even for the same figure. The claim is an unprovable myth to tie to any particular weapon...


----------



## Aussie (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi guys, 
I'm not sure if this will be much help but going back to the original post I did watch a documentary a few years ago where a gentleman wanted to find out what happened to Hitlers remains.
From memory he eventually ended up in a Russian library or museum of sorts where items from the bunker were kept hidden away. He managed to persuade them to bring some out which was a small charred piece of hitlers skull and a section of his lower jaw with the distinctive bridge work still visible between the teeth which we know he had done from dental records so appeared to match but they refused to let him get DNA testing done to positively identify it. From memory they did produce a charred ppk but I can't remember if they claimed it was his. It might be worth trying to look up this documentary. I can't remember what it's name was but I'm sure a quick search on the subject would find it. Cheers Greg.


----------



## soulezoo (Sep 19, 2018)

I do recall something that you describe Aussie. I also recall that a DNA test was done on a skull fragment and it was female... so, I dunno. Doubt we'll ever know with certainty what exactly happened. I am inclined to believe his personal secretary who was there. I see no reason for him not to have told the truth. That belief doesn't make it certain however.


----------



## dogsbody (Sep 25, 2018)

soulezoo said:


> I do recall something that you describe Aussie. I also recall that a DNA test was done on a skull fragment and it was female... so, I dunno. Doubt we'll ever know with certainty what exactly happened. I am inclined to believe his personal secretary who was there. I see no reason for him not to have told the truth. That belief doesn't make it certain however.



It was Eva Braun.


Chris


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2018)

dogsbody said:


> It was Eva Braun.
> 
> 
> Chris



No, there are living descendants of Eva Braun as well to test DNA against.


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 25, 2018)

Let the conspiracy debate begin!
CIA document dump reveals agents were sent to find out if Adolf Hitler SURVIVED WW2 and lived in Colombia until at least the 1950s


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 25, 2018)

Colombia? I thought it was Argentina, then Paraguay, with Martin Borman and Josef Mengele.

The gun debate is a bit like Rudolf Hess' Messerschmitt. There are so many people in Scotland with bits of it that if all of them wer put together it is looking to be the size of a C-5 Galaxy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 25, 2018)

Wonder if the female bone fragment was Magda Goebbel's?

The Soviets kept moving around the bodies of Hitler, Eva, General Krebs, the Goebbels and even Hitler's dog, there was bound to be parts getting mixed up after all that moving.


----------

